# Weight gain comparisons



## bellyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

What do you think. From 190 to 230


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 3, 2007)

I think you have an amazing head of hair.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm diggin' the hair too. You're looking good there bellboy. What are you going for if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## vermillion (Dec 7, 2007)

i think your body looks better at 230


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 7, 2007)

You are nice and bishie and getting noticably fat.


----------



## bellyboy (Dec 8, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah I'm diggin' the hair too. You're looking good there bellboy. What are you going for if you don't mind my asking?



I was thinking 260-290 for now. Just to see how that feels.


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Dec 11, 2007)

You are sooooo much cuter at 230 and your belly is to die for! yummy:eat2:


----------



## Britannia (Dec 25, 2007)

bellyboy said:


> I was thinking 260-290 for now. Just to see how that feels.



It'd be fantastic to see how the rest of your body fleshes out with another 30-60 pounds :wubu:


----------

